# Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου «Μανουέλ, ο μικρός μαύροs μάγος» του Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη



## diceman (Apr 11, 2010)

Συνάδελφοι και φίλοι, 

Θα χαρώ πολύ να σας δώ στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου μου, το οποίο κυκλοφορεί στα μέσα Απριλίου. Παραθέτω το Δελτίο Τύπου της παρουσίασης:

*Ημερομηνία:* Τρίτη, 27 Απριλίου 2010
*Ώρα: *20:00 - 22:00
*Μέρος:* FLORAL BOOKS + COFFEE, Θεμιστοκλέους 80, Πλ. Εξαρχείων

O συγγραφέας Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης και ο βραβευμένος εικονογράφος Γιώργος Δημητρίου παρουσιάζουν και υπογράφουν το σκοτεινό παραμύθι _*Μανουέλ, ο μικρός μαύροs μάγος*_ από τις Εκδόσεις Οξύ. Για το βιβλίο θα μιλήσει η βραβευμένη μεταφράστρια και συγγραφέας Μαρία Αγγελίδου, ενώ αποσπάσματα του βιβλίου θα διαβάσει ο ηθοποιός και βιβλιοκριτικός Μάκης Πανώριος με παράλληλη προβολή της εικονογράφησης του βιβλίου. 

*ΣΥΝΟΨΗ*
Ένα βράδυ, οι κάτοικοι ενός χωριού της Ισπανίας κατηγορούν τον 9χρονο Μανουέλ ότι είναι μαύρος μάγος κι ότι έχει συμμαχήσει με τον Σατανά για να τους καταστρέψει. Στη δίκη που θα ακολουθήσει θα αποκαλυφθούν αναπάντεχα μυστικά και οι χωρικοί θα πρέπει ν’ αποφασίσουν αν θα ρίξουν στην πυρά τον καταχθόνιο μάγο.

Άλλοτε τρυφερή κι άλλοτε ζοφερή, η ιστορία του μικρού μαύρου μάγου Μανουέλ είναι ένα έμμετρο εικονογραφημένο παραμύθι σκοτεινής φαντασίας που θέτει στον αναγνώστη ένα αμείλικτο ερώτημα: «Εσύ θα έκαιγες ζωντανό ένα παιδί;»

*Ο ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ*
Ο Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης είναι Διευθυντής Σπουδών του Κέντρου Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση και μεταφράζει Λογοτεχνία του Φανταστικού τα τελευταία 17 χρόνια. Έχει εκδώσει δύο βιβλία, το _In Extremis: Στα άκρα της ανθρώπινης φύσης_ (Έσοπτρον, 1992) και τα _Μυστικά της Κόλασης: Συνομιλίες με τους άρχοντες του Τρόμου_ (ΟΞΥ, 1998), και διευθύνει τη σειρά Κόλαση των εκδόσεων ΟΞΥ. Εργάζεται επίσης ως δημοσιογράφος, επιμελητής και σύμβουλος εκδοτικών οίκων.
*
O ΕΙΚΟΝΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ*
Ο Γιώργος Δημητρίου ζει και εργάζεται στην Αθήνα ως επαγγελματίας εικονογράφος από το 2003. Έκτοτε έχει εικονογραφήσει πολυάριθμα βιβλία για τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος, Πατάκης, Λιβάνης και Jemma Press, ενώ παράλληλα έχει συνεργαστεί με εταιρείες παραγωγής και παιχνιδιών στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. Ο _Μανουέλ, ο μικρός μαύρος μάγος_, αποτελεί την πρώτη του συνεργασία με τις εκδόσεις Οξύ.
---------------------------------------------------------

Κόκκινη κλωστή δεμένη, απ’ το αίμα ποτισμένη...

Σ’ ένα μικρό, μικρό χωριό,
Κάπου στην Ισπανία,
Οι χωρικοί μαζεύτηκαν
Μια νύχτα στην πλατεία.
Ψιθύριζαν, μουρμούριζαν,
Δεν είχαν ηρεμία,
Μιλούσαν για το Σατανά,
Για ξόρκια, για μαγεία.

Κι εκεί είναι που ξετυλίχτηκε
Ετούτη η τραγωδία...


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Μπράβο, Βασίλη! 






Καλή επιτυχία και καλές πωλήσεις εύχομαι, παρότι δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να παραστώ, όσο κι αν το θέλω. 
Το βιβλίο, όμως, έρχεται κι εδώ που είμαι. 
Α, ναι, πολύ ωραίος και ο Μανουέλ στο εξώφυλλο!


----------



## danae (Apr 12, 2010)

Καλή επιτυχία, diceman, στο βιβλίο, εσένα και τους συνεργάτες σου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Καλορίζικο και καλοπούλητο!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Καλές πωλήσεις!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2010)

Κολασμένες πωλήσεις εύχομαι, diceman, κι ως συνεπακόλουθο να γίνεις διαολεμένα διάσημος και πλούσιος!


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 12, 2010)

Καλοτάξιδο, Βασίλη!


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2010)

Εύχομαι καλοτάξιδο!

(Δεν θα έρθω όμως στην παρουσίαση, θα είμαι έξω)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Από τη στιγμή που διάβασα το θέμα του (και το αμείλικτο ερώτημα) με έχει πιάσει αφάνταστη περιέργεια για το επόμενο επίπεδο. Πού το πάει ο συγγραφέας; Σε ποιους απευθύνεται; Τι συμβολίζει και πού ακουμπά στο σήμερα; Θα προσπαθήσω να ταξιδέψω και να έρθω, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω και δεν θα προμηθευτώ το βιβλίο αμέσως μόλις κυκλοφορήσει. Εύχομαι να πουλήσει γερά, αλλά κυρίως εύχομαι να είναι τόσο καλό όσο το περιμένω και να το ακολουθήσουν πολλά και, αν γίνεται, καλύτερα.


----------



## diceman (Apr 12, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες για τις ευχές! Σας παραθέτω ένα «τίζερ», αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο να έρθετε και να ακούσετε τον Πανώριο να το διαβάζει - είναι απόλαυση. 

*Κόκκινη κλωστή δεμένη,
απ’ το αίμα ποτισμένη...*

*ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ*
Σ’ ένα μικρό, μικρό χωριό,
Κάπου στην Ισπανία,
Οι χωρικοί μαζεύτηκαν
Μια νύχτα στην πλατεία.
Ψιθύριζαν, μουρμούριζαν,
Δεν είχαν ηρεμία,
Μιλούσαν για το Σατανά,
Για ξόρκια, για μαγεία.

Κι εκεί είναι που ξετυλίχτηκε
Ετούτη η τραγωδία...

*ΠΡΑΞΗ Α’ – ΔΙΚΗ*
Μεσάνυχτα και ξαστεριά,
Μια νύχτα με φεγγάρι,
Στο πόδι ήταν το χωριό,
Ύπνος πού να τους πάρει;

Ήτανε όλοι τους εκεί,
Από τον κοινοτάρχη
Ως τη μαμή και τον παπά
Και το γυμνασιάρχη.

Και για τη μάζωξη αυτή,
Υπήρχε φλέγον θέμα,
Που τους κρατούσε ξάγρυπνους,
Τους πάγωνε το αίμα.

Για μήνες τους βασάνιζαν
Υπόνοιες και υποψίες
Πως ένα παιδί τούς έκανε
Ξόρκια και μαγγανείες.

Πως πίσω από το γελαστό
Κι «αθώο» του μουτράκι
Κρυβόταν ένας δόλιος νους
Που έσταζε φαρμάκι
Κι όλο δεινά τους σκάρωνε
Με περισσό μεράκι!

Πως ήταν του Εξαποδώ,
Ήταν διαβόλου κάλτσα,
Στη χορωδία πως έψελνε
Όλους τους ύμνους φάλτσα!

Πως έφταιγε για τις ελιές
Που πιάσανε μουχρίτσα
Και για τ’ αμπέλια που ’βγαζαν
Μια τόση δα ρωγίτσα.

Για τις γελάδες που ’διναν
Πικρό και μαύρο γάλα
Για το πηγάδι που ’μεινε
Δίχως νεράκι στάλα.

Για το χαλάζι, τις φωτιές
Και για τη λειψυδρία,
Για τις αρρώστιες τις πολλές
Μα και την ανεργία.

Ό,τι στραβό κι ανάποδο
Του το ’χανε προσάψει
Κι έτσι η συζήτηση
Για τα καλά είχε ανάψει.​


----------



## pit (Apr 12, 2010)

Έχω τρελαθεί από τον ενθουσιασμό και την περιέργεια!

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.

Πολύ καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## SBE (Apr 12, 2010)

Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι που το πάει ο ποιητής, αλλα δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Εύχομαι πάντως καλες πωλήσεις και μετάφραση σε είκοσι γλώσσες. Τι λέω; Σε εβδομηνταπεντε γλώσσες.


----------



## diceman (Apr 12, 2010)

Σαν κατάρα ακούστηκε αυτό! :) Αν ήξερες πόσο μας έχει παιδέψει η μετάφραση στα Αγγλικά!


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Ξέρουμε πού θα είμαστε την Τρίτη το βράδυ. Και, αφού θα είμαστε στην πλατεία, ευκαιρία θα είναι να ρίξουμε και καμιά μολότοφ κανένα κρασί μετά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2010)

I do!


----------



## Costas (Apr 27, 2010)

Χα! Αυτή τη στιγμή πρωτοδιαβάζω αυτό το νήμα, τη στιγμή που γίνεται η εκδήλωση! Ίσως και να τέλειωσε... Εύχομαι καλοπούλητο. Κεφάτο ακούγεται...έχει χάπυ έντ, άραγε; Καλά κρασιά (αυτό αφορά τη συμμάζωξη)!


----------



## diceman (May 6, 2010)

Για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν στην παρουσίαση, αναρτώ (ύστερα από ευγενική παράκληση του nickel) τα λίγα λόγια που είπα σε όσους μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους. 

«Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Δε θα μιλήσω για τον Μανουέλ ως δημιουργός. Αρκούν τα λόγια της Μαρίας Αγγελίδου και του Μάκη Πανώριου, αλλά και καθενός από εσάς που έχει διαβάσει ή θα διαβάσει το βιβλίο.

Θα μιλήσω για το τι αντιπροσωπεύει ο Μανουέλ για μένα. Όσοι με γνωρίζετε, μάλλον ξέρετε και τη μεγάλη αγάπη που έχω για το φανταστικό. Αυτή η σχέση αγάπης ξεκίνησε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’70. Θυμάμαι ότι ανοίγαμε την ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόρασή μας με την αδελφή μου και παρακολουθούσαμε με ευλαβική προσήλωση σειρές όπως το _Star Trek_ («Ταξίδι στα αστέρια») και το _Space 1999_ («Διάστημα 1999»). Θυμάμαι με τι ζήλο έψαχνα να βρω τις ελληνικές εκδόσεις τίτλων της Marvel Comics (τότε τις κυκλοφορούσε ο Καμπανάς) και με τι ανυπομονησία περίμενα να βγει κάθε βδομάδα το Δυναμικό Αγόρι, γιατί φιλοξενούσε ορισμένα θρυλικά κόμικς της 2000AD, όπως το _Δικαστή Ντρεντ_ και τον _Νταν τον Τολμηρό_.

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’80, η σχέση αυτή πήρε μια σαφή στροφή προς τον τρόμο. Καθοριστικό ρόλο έπαιξαν οι μαύροι τόμοι της _Βιβλιοθήκης του Τρόμου_. Κακομεταφρασμένοι, γεμάτοι λάθη και περικοπές, πειρατικοί (ορισμένοι συγγραφείς δεν είχαν ιδέα ότι είχαν εκδοθεί τόσα βιβλία τους στην Ελλάδα), οι τόμοι εκείνοι παρόλα αυτά μου γνώρισαν κλασικά βιβλία του είδους, όπως το _Μανιτού _του Graham Masterton και το _Μωρό της Ρόζμαρυ _του Ira Levin. Τη φλόγα του πάθους μου για τον τρόμο και το φανταστικό τη φούντωσαν και οι συλλογές εμβληματικών διηγημάτων τρόμου που είχε επιμεληθεί και μεταφράσει ο Γιώργος Μπαλάνος (όπως οι _Σκιές _των εκδόσεων Σελεφαΐς), αλλά και οι συλλογές εξαιρετικών διηγημάτων επιστημονικής φαντασίας που είχε επιμεληθεί και –ναι, είναι αλήθεια– μεταφράσει η Ροζίτα Σώκου! Και βέβαια, καθοριστική ήταν και η συμβολή ενός λάθους που έκανε ο πατέρας μου (στον οποίο χρωστάω την αγάπη που έχω στο βιβλίο και στη λογοτεχνία): με πήγε να δω το _Solaris _του Tarkovsky, θεωρώντας ότι μάλλον επρόκειτο για μια τυπική σοβιετική σπουδή στο ρεαλισμό – πού να ‘ξερε ότι με πήγαινε να δω μια ταινία για ένα στοιχειωμένο διαστημόπλοιο, ένα υπέροχο υβρίδιο τρόμου και επιστημονικής φαντασίας! Ευχαριστώ, μπαμπά!

Αυτό το δρόμο πήρα, λοιπόν, και δεν άργησα να καταλάβω ότι δεν υπήρχε επιστροφή. Όχι ότι ήθελα να επιστρέψω κιόλας...

Έτσι, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’90, ξεκίνησα να επιμελούμαι τη σειρά λογοτεχνίας τρόμου _Κόλαση _στις νεοσύστατες τότε εκδόσεις ΟΞΥ του παιδικού μου φίλου Νίκου Χατζόπουλου και του πρωτοποριακού γραφίστα Πάρι Κούτσικου. 15 χρόνια αργότερα, η _Κόλαση _έχει εκδώσει περίπου 80 μυθιστορήματα και έχει γνωρίσει στο ελληνικό κοινό συγγραφείς όπως ο Iain Banks, o Ramsey Campbell, o Graham Joyce, o Neil Gaiman, o Jonathan Carroll, o Brian Lumley, η Poppy Z. Brite και o Chuck Palahniuk.

Τι έχω δει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της ενασχόλησής μου με τον τρόμο; Kάτι παράδοξο:

Από τη μια πλευρά ο τρόμος και το φανταστικό γενικότερα είναι παντού. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα τις μεγάλες κινηματογραφικές επιτυχίες των δύο τελευταίων δεκαετιών: το _Matrix_, το _Lord of the Rings_, το _Avatar_, τη σειρά ταινιών με ήρωα τον Χάρι Πότερ. Όλες αυτές οι ταινίες ανήκουν στο είδος του φανταστικού. Αντίστοιχα, στη μικρή οθόνη, πάρτε σειρές όπως το _LOST_, το _True Blood _ή το συναρπαστικό _Carnivàle_. Κι αν είστε από εκείνους που θεωρούν τον κινηματογράφο και την τηλεόραση του Χόλιγουντ ανάξια λόγου, σκεφτείτε την κλασική λογοτεχνία: τι είναι τα φαντάσματα στον _Μακμπέθ_; Η χώρα των θαυμάτων την οποία επισκέπτεται η Αλίκη; Τι είναι ο Μάγος του Οζ; Τα παραμύθια των αδελφών Γκριμ; Τι είναι ο Μπόρχες κι ο Φλωμπέρ κι ο Πόε κι ο Λάβκραφτ; Κι αν δεν σας φτάνουν αυτά, σκεφτείτε τη λαϊκή μας παράδοση και τους αρχαίους Έλληνες συγγραφείς. Τι βρίσκουμε στα παραμύθια μας, στους μύθους και τους θρύλους; Καλικάντζαρους, τελώνια, ξωτικά, αναστημένους νεκρούς, φαντάσματα. Τι βρίσκουμε στα κείμενα του Λουκιανού, του Ευριπίδη, του Μετρόδωρου του Χίου; Ταξίδια στη σελήνη, επικούς πολέμους μεταξύ ζώων, παράξενα πλάσματα όπως μέδουσες, ερινύες και μορμολύκεια, καθόδους στον Κάτω Κόσμο. Υπό μία έννοια, θα μπορούσαμε να επεκτείνουμε αυτή τη συλλογιστική, λέγοντας ότι κάθε λογοτεχνικό έργο ανήκει εντέλει στη Λογοτεχνία του Φανταστικού, γιατί γεννιέται από τη φαντασία του δημιουργού του.

Κι από την άλλη πλευρά, ο τρόμος και το φανταστικό αποτελούν ένα ιδιότυπο λογοτεχνικό γκέτο. Οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι διστάζουν να εκδώσουν βιβλία αυτού του είδους. Οι «διανοούμενοι» τον περιφρονούν και μιλούν για «παραλογοτεχνία». Οι βιβλιοκριτικοί απαξιούν να ασχοληθούν μαζί του. Πολλοί βιβλιοπώλες αρνούνται να βάλουν βιβλία τρόμου στις προθήκες των καταστημάτων τους, φοβούμενοι την πιθανή αντίδραση των συντηρητικών πελατών τους. 

Γιατί όμως συμβαίνει αυτό; Γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η απαξίωση;

Κατ’ αρχάς, επειδή ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία έντονα συντηρητική. Αλλά κυρίως, γιατί, όπως έχει πει ο Neil Gaiman, «ο τρόμος είναι ένα ψέμα που λέει την αλήθεια για τη ζωή μας». Και είναι μια αλήθεια δύσπεπτη αυτή. Πολλές φορές αβάσταχτη. Στις σελίδες του _Μανουέλ _θα βρείτε δαίμονες, τέρατα, αγγέλους μαύρους σαν την ψυχή του Σατανά, τον ίδιο τον Βελζεβούλ και τη Λίλιθ, την Πριγκίπισσα της Κόλασης ¬– όμως πιο φρικτός απ’ όλους αυτούς είναι πάντα ο άνθρωπος. Αυτό κάνει ο τρόμος: μας φέρνει έναν καθρέφτη κατάφατσα και μας αναγκάζει να δούμε ποιοι είμαστε. Κι επειδή δεν μας αρέσει αυτό που βλέπουμε, τον βάζουμε στο περιθώριο.

Υπό μια έννοια, λοιπόν, ο _Μανουέλ _είναι ο μικρός μου Δούρειος Ίππος, είναι μια όμορφη παγίδα. Τον είπα «παραμύθι», ενώ είναι μια ιστορία τρόμου. Τον έγραψα σε κείμενο έμμετρο και ομοιοκατάληκτο, για να φαίνεται σαν ένα αστείο παιχνιδάκι, για να σας ξεγελάσω. Με τη βοήθεια του Γιώργου Δημητρίου, τον έντυσα με μια υπέροχη εικονογράφηση, για να κρύψω αρχικά τη φρίκη. Με τη βοήθεια των εκδόσεων ΟΞΥ, του έβαλα όμορφο περιτύλιγμα: πανόδετο εξώφυλλο, χρυσά γράμματα. Κι όλα αυτά γιατί ξέρω πλέον ότι το κοινό έχει μια σχεδόν αντανακλαστική αρνητική αντίδραση απέναντι στον τρόμο. 

Αυτή την αντίδραση θέλω να βραχυκυκλώσω. Γιατί εγώ, όπως κι ο Μάκης Πανώριος και μερικοί άλλοι, προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε τον τρόμο και το φανταστικό από το γκέτο. Όχι μόνο γιατί είμαστε οπαδοί του είδους, αλλά γιατί πιστεύουμε στην αλήθεια του και στη λογοτεχνική του αξία.

Θα μου πείτε εσείς αν τα κατάφερα. Θα χαρώ πολύ να ακούσω ή να διαβάσω τις εντυπώσεις σας, αν τύχει και διαβάσετε τον _Μανουέλ_, ιδιαίτερα αν συνήθως δεν διαβάζετε λογοτεχνία του τρόμου. 

Ευχαριστώ τη Μαρία και τον Μάκη, που είχαν την καλοσύνη να μιλήσουν για τον _Μανουέλ_. Κι ευχαριστώ θερμά κι εσάς, που ήρθατε στην παρουσίασή μας. Ραντεβού του χρόνου, με τον δεύτερο τόμο.

Καλό βράδυ».


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Να ευχαριστήσω, πρώτα απ’ όλα, τον Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη, που μου έκανε το χατίρι να αναπτύξει και να καταθέσει εδώ την εισαγωγή στον Μανουέλ την οποία μας διάβασε από σημειώσεις τη βραδιά της παρουσίασης. Το βιβλίο δεν έχει δική του εισαγωγή και αυτή η βιωματική περιήγηση του συγγραφέα στο χώρο (διαβάζεται και «στο horror» :) ) δεν βοηθά μόνο να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα γιατί το βιβλίο του Μανουέλ είναι αυτό που είναι, αλλά, μέσα από αυτό το μοίρασμα των προσωπικών προτιμήσεων ενός φανταστικόπληκτου (όπως θα μπορούσαμε να αποκαλέσουμε έναν φανατικό του φανταστικού), να μετρήσουμε τη δική μας σχέση με το φανταστικό και τον τρόμο. Πόσα άλλωστε από τα διαβάσματα που έχουμε κάνει δεν ξεκίνησαν από τέτοια μοιράσματα με φίλους ή ανθρώπους που εμπιστευόμασταν το κριτήριό τους.

Αυτό το μοίρασμα μπορούμε να το συνεχίσουμε σ’ ένα άλλο νήμα. Εδώ θα ήθελα να καταθέσω λίγες από τις προσωπικές μου εντυπώσεις από τον Μανουέλ, που τον διάβασα σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις φτάσαμε μαζί στο σπίτι μου. Μονορούφι.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να ομολογήσω ότι, καθώς το διάβαζα, η απαγγελία μου, έτσι όπως ακουγόταν μέσα στο μυαλό μου, ήταν οκτώ ποιοτικές κλίμακες πιο κάτω από την αριστουργηματική απαγγελία που μας πρόσφερε ο Μάκης Πανώριος τη βραδιά της παρουσίασης. Υποψιάζομαι (και ταυτόχρονα ελπίζω) ότι η πρώτη δεν ήταν και η τελευταία φορά που είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τον ακούσουμε να απαγγέλλει τον Μανουέλ.

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το μέτρο με συνέπαιρνε στο ρυθμό του· πού και πού κοντοστεκόμουν μήπως και μπορέσω να το βελτιώσω (πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι) ενώ η κόρη μου ομολόγησε ότι σταματούσε για να διορθώσει το δικό της διάβασμα. Ήταν μέγα κόλπο του Μπαμπούρη να γράψει την ιστορία του με μέτρο και με ρίμα. Δεν είναι για να μας ξεγελάσει, είναι για να μας παρασύρει στους ρυθμούς που θέλει.

Είχα το πρόβλημα που έχω με αυτές τις σύγχρονες ταινίες δράσης που παράλληλα με την καταιγιστική δράση έχουν πλούσια εικονογράφηση και λεπτομέρεια και σε κάνουν να θες να τις γυρίσεις σε σλόου μόσιον γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι να πρωτοπρολάβεις. Στον Μανουέλ, το μέτρο σε συνεπαίρνει στον δικό του ρυθμό, σχεδόν δεν σε αφήνει να σταθείς να απολαύσεις τα άλλα παιχνίδια του λόγου και της αφήγησης και συνεχώς νιώθεις ότι δεν ρούφηξες όσο ήθελες τις εικόνες (τις νοερές αλλά και, κυρίως, τη φοβερή εικονογράφηση του Γιώργου Δημητρίου). Οπότε σας προειδοποιώ: μην αγχωθείτε, βάλτε από την αρχή πρόγραμμα να τον ξαναδιαβάσετε και να τον ξαναξεφυλλίσετε.

Η εικονογράφηση του Δημητρίου κάποιες στιγμές μού θύμιζε τις τρομακτικές ζωγραφιές του Γκόγια (τις γνωστές _Pinturas negras_), αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τις επιρροές του, δεν είμαι τόσο εξοικειωμένος με το σύγχρονο κόμικ και μόνο μια σελίδα του μού θύμισε τον Γκίγκερ του Άλιεν (σωστή προφορά Γίγκερ), που είναι γνωστός σε όλους. Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι, μαζί με την ιστορία του μικρού Μανουέλ παίρνετε και 59 εικονογραφημένα σαλόνια, 59 πίνακες που θα τους ζήλευε κι ο Τιμ Μπάρτον.

Δεν θα το θεωρούσα σκόπιμο να αρχίσουμε από τώρα, εμείς που έχουμε διαβάσει το βιβλίο, μια συζήτηση για την ιστορία, τις αλληγορίες της αν υπάρχουν, τις εκπλήξεις της αν υπάρχουν, τις καθολικές αξίες της αν υπάρχουν. Καλύτερα να αφήσουμε για αργότερα την αποδόμηση και τα σπόιλερ· ας διαβάσει ανεπηρέαστος ο αναγνώστης το βιβλίο. Τι παγίδα θα ήταν άλλωστε αν σας δίναμε το χάρτη;

Θα ήθελα πάντως να ανταλλάξω απόψεις με μαμάδες και μπαμπάδες που μπορεί να μας διαβάζουν: έχετε αναρωτηθεί ποια μπορεί να είναι η σωστή ηλικία για να αρχίσει το παιδί να γνωρίζει τη λογοτεχνία και την ταινία του τρόμου; Και ποια μπορεί να είναι η σχέση του τρόμου και της φρίκης του φανταστικού με τον τρόμο και τη φρίκη που μας σερβίρει η καθημερινότητα, μέσα στο σπίτι, από την τηλεόραση; Ποια φίλτρα συζήτησης καλείται να βάλει ο γονιός;

Ο Μανουέλ είναι ένα βιβλίο που θα μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν και παιδιά μιας κάποιας ηλικίας. Ποιας ηλικίας; Θα πρέπει να το αποφασίσει ο γονιός αφού έχει ο ίδιος διαβάσει το βιβλίο, αφού δεν καλείται να διαχειριστεί μόνο το στοιχείο του φανταστικού.

Και μια διαμαρτυρία: Εκείνο το «ραντεβού του χρόνου, με τον δεύτερο τόμο» δεν μπορείτε να το κάνετε πιο σύντομα, πιο συχνά;


----------



## diceman (May 11, 2010)

nickel, ευχαριστώ για τα ωραία και εύστοχα λόγια. 
[Μα ξέροντας και τι ψείρας είσαι, ευχαριστώ που κρατήθηκες και δεν είπες τίποτα για το μοναδικό ορθογραφικό λάθος που έχει το βιβλίο - θα σας πω εγώ γι' αυτό, σε επόμενο μήνυμα, γιατί η ιστορία είναι ενδιαφέρουσα και διδακτική.]

Την περασμένη βδομάδα μιλήσαμε για τον *Μανουέλ *με τον Γ. Δημητρίου στην Ψηφιακή ΕΡΤ. Για όποιον έχει περιέργεια, να το βιντεάκι:


----------

